# -CHEST- Progress Workout and Routine



## 6packFitnessLife (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi guys, I have decided to push myself any way i possibly can. Im 35 years old now, had some lower back problems, and had a few major surgeries etc etc... basically falling apart, too fast too soon!! I felt like the only way to motivate myself best is to put myself out there to put the pressure on myself. I drive big rigs at different hours and different days, dont have a set schedule, so that slows me down even more, and i refuse to give in to that, Hopefully you guys enjoy my progress or failures lol.

BENCH PRESS [Test 01] Results 135LBS x 15 reps   (Goal is 30 for now)


----------



## Joliver (Aug 21, 2016)

Over the Top!!!

Welcome Mr Hawk.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Aug 21, 2016)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 21, 2016)

Welcome man I applaud your dedication and drive keep up the good work


----------



## sgf (Aug 21, 2016)

Welcome.  Keep it up, man.  Good work already by taking the reins....


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Welcome to the UG


----------

